# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  GNC in New Orleans

## Grip

Any 1 on now know the results of todays show?

----------


## str82hellnback

No but the expo was a blast, free shit coming out from everywhere. I am going back tom and can't wait. Read my expo thread in the ar lounge to read about my experience today

----------


## Grip

Thanks Bro we'll check ur thread

----------


## ironman57

Kelly Ryan won fitness, Yaxina Oriquen won womens bbing

----------


## ibiza69

Fitness results

Place Name Country 
1 Kelly Ryan USA 
2 Adelina Friedmansky USA 
3 Jenny Worth USA 
4 Jenny Hendershott USA 
5 Jenny Lynn USA

----------


## ibiza69

women bodybuilding results

Place Name 
Overall 
1 Yaxeni Oriquen 

Heavyweights 
1 Yaxeni Oriquen Venezeula 
2 Iris Kyle USA 
3 Tazzie Columb USA 

Lightweights 
1 Valentina Chepiga Ukraine 
2 Cathy LeFrancois Priest Canada 
3 Fannie Barrios Venezuela

----------

